# Alert!! Fancy wood source



## turnkey4099 (May 25, 2012)

aRBy over in the "Off Topic" forum has some very pretty and unusual wood in his firewood stack. 

See the "Ring wood?" thread.

It would be a shame to let it be burned.

Harry K


----------

